# Oxygen Flow?



## devong (May 30, 2008)

I have a sw 47g tall tank, with only a emerson 400 biowheel filter on it right now. Will this provide enough oxygen flow, or would investing in some powerheads and a protein skimmer better the qxygen flow?

right not it is FOWLR. Another question that may have to due with oxygen flow, my clown fish mouth is always moving, is this normal?


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

A Bio-wheel filter really should not be used on a tank with LR. My recommendation; invest in a skimmer. Better yet, if you have the means, invest in a sump, overflow, skimmer and return pump. 


Your clown may move his mouth a bit with the movement of it's gills. If it seems excessive, you may have a problem. have your water tested, and look for other signs of diseases and infections that may negatively impact gill function.


----------



## devong (May 30, 2008)

SKAustin said:


> A Bio-wheel filter really should not be used on a tank with LR. My recommendation; invest in a skimmer. Better yet, if you have the means, invest in a sump, overflow, skimmer and return pump.
> 
> 
> Your clown may move his mouth a bit with the movement of it's gills. If it seems excessive, you may have a problem. have your water tested, and look for other signs of diseases and infections that may negatively impact gill function.


Got water tested yesterday, and took video of clown to them to show them, and they said it might be due to injury, water tested fine. But last night and this morning he was laying at bottom and this morning he had a long white stringy thing hanging from his body, so I think it might be Brooklynella, do you think?

I am intending on buying a skimmer(no room for a sump right now), once I do get one, should I take off the filter completely or just take out the biowheels? It is a deep take, and the filter does help get some of the junk from bottom. Why is it not good to have a biowheel filter on a SW tank?


----------

